# A little ED/German License plate trivia



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

JSpira said:


> aber wo?


Wohnheim Studentenstadt Freimann
Christoph-Probst-Straße 10
80805 München

?? :dunno:


----------



## robcorn (Apr 21, 2009)

Adelheidstraße oder Agnesstraße?


----------



## robcorn (Apr 21, 2009)

Hast du leben in München Nord oder Süd oder Ost oder West?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Alfred wins the free subscription to Executive Road Warrior. 

His guess was close enough.

My address was Christoph-Probst-Straße 12 (Blaues Haus).


----------



## tonmonde (Oct 20, 2005)

ha how did you guess that??
but thanks to the OP for an informative post, use DIN font regularly and now know what it stands for


----------



## ViaCorsa (Oct 1, 2010)

mgthompson said:


> There is lots of information on the esoteric details of German plates on Wikipedia.


Damn you Wikipedia!! I'll find something out about Germany that you don't know!

(Actually most all my research was done at German Goverment sites & materials - not Wikipedia. But nice link none the less!)


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

JSpira said:


> Alfred wins the free subscription to Executive Road Warrior.
> 
> His guess was close enough.
> 
> My address was Christoph-Probst-Straße 12 (Blaues Haus).


Lucky me! I didn't even know a printed issue of the Executive Road Warrior existed?

Does the prize include shipping to Germany?


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I love collecting German license plates!


Here my story (in case anyone cares), how I got my STA-"AG 1".

In the times of the old plates "G" was prohibited, because it could be too easily forged into a "C".

_Wikipedia:
(Modern German plates use a typeface called FE-Schrift ("fälschungserschwerende Schrift", tamper-hindering script). It is designed so that the O cannot be painted to look like a Q, and vice versa; nor can the P be painted to resemble an R, among other changes. This typeface can also more easily be read by optical character recognition software for automatic number plate recognition than the old DIN 1451 script.)​_
Back the early 90s in the times of the old plates I asked the Starnberg DOT if I could have "STA-AG 1". Frau M. replied: "No sir, You can't, since "G" is not permitted".

I replied: "Could you please reserve it for me, in case some day in the future a "G" would ever be permitted?". Frau M. looked at me with some sympathy like to a child that wants a moon rocket for Xmas) and she said: "OK, sir, if ever a G should be permitted, you'll get it." (Of course she was certain, this would never happen)

Years later, after the introduction of the new plates I walked up to that lady and said: "Now I want my STA-AG 1" 
Frau M.: "You can't. That short license plates are reserved for motorcycles and US-cars (due to the small US-type trunk lid")
Me: "But you promised it to me in 1992"
She gave up: "Ok, then, i I really promised it - here you go."
Since then I'm proud owner of STA-AG 1. Cheers to Frau M.! :beerchug:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Alfred G said:


> Lucky me! I didn't even know a printed issue of the Executive Road Warrior existed?
> 
> Does the prize include shipping to Germany?


Well, I never said there was a printed edition :angel:

But you can go to the Web site without charge now :angel: :angel: as part of your subscription.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Alfred G said:


> Here my story (in case anyone cares), how I got my STA-"AG 1".
> 
> :


Just how long has Frau M been in that position?


----------



## ViaCorsa (Oct 1, 2010)

Alfred G said:


> She gave up: "Ok, then, i I really promised it - here you go."
> Since then I'm proud owner of STA-AG 1. Cheers to Frau M! :beerchug:


Cool story!


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

JSpira said:


> Just how long has Frau M been in that position?


Shortly after that she became department superintendent.


----------



## Grand Tour (Jul 16, 2010)

Question about my tourist plates: M1167Z. Presumably the M is for Munich. Is the Z a tourist plate designation?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Grand Tour said:


> Question about my tourist plates: M1167Z. Presumably the M is for Munich. Is the Z a tourist plate designation?


No, Z is for Zoll (customs).


----------



## sivert (Jun 11, 2010)

Alfred G said:


> Since then I'm proud owner of STA-AG 1. Cheers to Frau M! :beerchug:


So, perhaps I'm showing myself to be a dolt, but what does STA-AG 1 mean?


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

sivert said:


> So, perhaps I'm showing myself to be a dolt, but what does STA-AG 1 mean?


*STA *is the county where I live = Starnberg










*AG *are my initials. And there has to be a number afterwards, which here is "1".

This might not sound very exciting - but that is the most personalized a license plate an get in Germany.

Fully personlaized like in the US is not possible in Germany


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Here's a map with all German counties and their license plates


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Alfred G said:


> *STA *is the county where I live = Starnberg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I rode the train from Munich to Tutzing and decided to get off and walk around Starnberg. It is a lovely town and you are fortunate to live there. It's close enough to Munich to enjoy the culture and shopping of the city with all the benefits of living in the country. I plan to go back with my wife next year when we spend 2 weeks in Germany on vacation.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Thank you! The Starnberg county (STA) is a really nice place to live.

Something highly reccomendable which only very few festers do, is a *boat cruise on the beautiful lake.

*You will see some small (partly private) castles, mansions, enjoy nature.

Of course there's (warm) food & Bier available on the ships.




























Virtual tour:
http://www.panomatics.com/nextgen/muc/seenschifffahrt/starnbergersee/

Timetable in English here.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Alfred G said:


> Here's a map with all German counties and their license plates


Why are there separate areas where the same county/city code applies? E.g., M looks like it's Munich but then there's a separate area surrounding it also with an M.


----------

